# Was zum zeichnen?



## ernii (21. April 2001)

Hi
also ich hab gerade ein Bild mit Photoshop gemacht, von ner gescannten Skizze, einiges noch nachgezeichnet und dann Coloriert.
Naja und ich hab gehört das Ps dafür eigentlich nicht gedacht ist, kommt auch irgendwie so vor den man brauch ja kaum alle Funktionen von Ps für so was.
Und nun Frage ich mich ob es vielleicht ein Prog gibt das dafür besser geeignet ist.
Z.B. fände ich es cool wenn sich die Größe des Cursor je nach Stiftandruck vom Grafiktablett verändern würde.

Wie sieht es mit so was aus?

cu
ernii


----------



## 3dmaxer (8. August 2001)

ich meine, daß die Geschichte mit dem Drucksensitivem Malen™ unter PSP unterstützt wird. Ich selbst hab damit aber 0 erfahrung. (ich hasse psp) Es kann auch sein, daß Du damit nur die Sichtbareit verändern kannst.

Ben


----------



## Flame (13. August 2001)

*hmm*

ich kann mir nun nix besseres als ps6 oder corel vorstellen.
sind nun halt mal die "großen" proggs. und mit "kleineren" will ich gar nicht erst warm werden.
das mit dem druck funzt perfekt in photoshop.
zumindest macht mein wacom keine faxen. 

tipp:
auf papier zeichnen, einscannen, mit streamline konvertieren, in illustrator colorieren.

cya


----------



## ernii (13. August 2001)

also bei corel weiß ich es nicht aber ps6 verändert die größe des Cursors eindeutig nicht je nach Stiftandruck. Zwar wird per Stiftandruck geregelt wie groß der "Strich" nun wirklich gezeichnet wird, aber die größe des Cursors bleibt dabei immer gleich...


----------



## Flame (14. August 2001)

*hmm*

um den curser kümmere ich mich eigendlich weniger. das ergebnis zählt doch oder?

der rest ist eingabehilfe @*windowslupeaufganzgroßstellumpxlbesserseh*

bei corel hab ich es noch nicht probiert. da arbeite ich weniger mit grafiktablett.

kann ja mal bei photopaint gucken.


----------



## bdragon (14. August 2001)

Das kann man in Photoshop doch einstellen
ich glaube es hies genauer Cursor musst mal rumgucken

bdragon


----------

